# New member



## Fat Pete (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi all, just to say hello as I've recently bought a year old tfsi 40 in glacier white. I have a few questions which I will be asking later. Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pete, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

